# Angel with Firemouth?



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

My Festivum is in the process of dying, so I've been thinking about adding one or more fish to my 56g South American tank. I have 1 angel, 2 german blue rams, 6 red eye tetras, and 4 peppered cories. One of my selections was the Firemouth cichlid. My main concern is the good health of my angel(have grown attached to it), so would a firemouth be a potential threat to her? Anyone have experience with the two? Any other suggestions? Would ideally like to add some color to the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if you put that FM in the tank, kiss everything else goodbye.
Id pop in a few more angels or add to what you got or even go different strain of the species you keep. The more the merrier with schoolers, Angels tend to get very violent when they are spawning and adding a few more might cause issues or even the one you have now to severely dominate the other angels. I tend to remove the angels I have in the tank when I add more into seperate 5g buckets and do a quick rescape so that they all have a fair chance at a fresh start. Thats the way I do it and it works for me so all I can give is my opinion and my experience. I havnt had to do this with my discus but I have for my angels. 

In your situation id get up to 3 more angels(they will be fine in a 56g)or a dozen tetras, or maybe some more corydoras other then that you can do your homework on species from south america that will work with your stocklist and parameters.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's never a good idea to mix cichlids from different 'bio-regions". Angels are peaceful Amzon cichlids, most firemouths (with individual variations) are peaceful Central American cichlids. But peaceful in Central American cichlid habitats is downright aggressive compared to an Amazonian angel. The rams migh live til the next morning, and the angels would quickly follow. Then the corys...
You are fully stocked for cichlids, unless you add several angels (always a risk).


----------

